# rtl8187b Authentication timed out.

## kevstar31

```
> <2>Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.

<2>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS                           

<2>Trying to associate with 00:17:df:7e:f2:60 (SSID='xavierstudent' freq=2412 MHz)

<2>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys                       

<2>Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.                               

<2>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS                                                        

<2>Trying to associate with 00:17:df:7f:08:60 (SSID='xavierstudent' freq=2412 MHz)

<2>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys                       

<2>Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.                               

<2>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS                                                        

<2>Trying to associate with 00:17:df:7e:f2:60 (SSID='xavierstudent' freq=2412 MHz)

<2>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys                       

<2>Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out.                               

<2>CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS                                                        

<2>Trying to associate with 00:17:df:7e:f1:30 (SSID='xavierstudent' freq=2462 MHz)

<2>CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys 
```

```
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:8189 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187B Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps Network Adapter
```

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ap_scan=1

network={

   ssid="xavierstudent"

   psk="XXXXXX"

   proto=RSN

   scan_ssid=1

}

network={

   ssid="dd-wrt"

   key_mgmt=NONE

}

```

```
          Cell 32 - Address: 00:17:DF:7E:E8:10

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=43/70  Signal level=-67 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"xavierstudent"

                    Bit Rates:5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s

                              18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000015cf6f2e738

                    Extra: Last beacon: 251ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000D78617669657273747564656E74

                    IE: Unknown: 01088B0C129618243048

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1A

                    IE: Unknown: 0B0502002E0000

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0106

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: 3202606C

                    IE: Unknown: 9606004096001400

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

                    IE: Unknown: DD06004096010104

                    IE: Unknown: DD050040960305

                    IE: Unknown: DD050040960B09

                    IE: Unknown: DD050040961401

```

----------

## Telemin

Usually means you have the wrong key or the AP is refusing your connection attempts, due to your trying to use the wrong encryption or your MAC address not being on a whitelist (or being on a blacklist  :Razz: )

Shalom

-Freestyling-

----------

## kevstar31

No i can get wireless to work using the same key when i am running the sabayon live cd. is there a way that i can find out what drivers and settings are used on the cd. Networkmanager is used so ican not find a wpa_supplicant.conf. so the key works but are the other parts of the wpa_supplicant.conf correct?

----------

## cach0rr0

 *kevstar31 wrote:*   

> No i can get wireless to work using the same key when i am running the sabayon live cd. is there a way that i can find out what drivers and settings are used on the cd. Networkmanager is used so ican not find a wpa_supplicant.conf. so the key works but are the other parts of the wpa_supplicant.conf correct?

 

far as the drivers the CD uses, a lspci -k should show it 

far as your wpa_supplicant.conf goes, I don't see anything glaringly wrong, though i just checked both `man wpa_supplicant.conf` and `man wpa_supplicant` and find no mention of proto. 

I don't know if you've already considered this and ruled it out, but if you use WICD you don't have to fiddle around with any of this manual configuration bollocks. Of course that's a no-go if you don't have X on the box, but if you do WICD would save you the headache (unless you're looking for the educational experience as much as you're looking for a functional setup - I don't care about the educational experience, so I use WICD!)

Could be a kernel issue, but I highly doubt it - might chunk your .config on pastebin so we can have a look, but again I highly doubt it's in any way relevant (just wondering if maybe you're using LIB80211, when you should only typically use MAC80211)

----------

## Telemin

May I suggest that you take the proto and ap_scan lines out of the wpa_supplicant config.  I tend to find that wpa_supplicant can generally figure things out okay on its own, the only time you'd want to be specific is if you are on an AP which supports both old and new security and want to force the most secure protocol for your own connection.

-Freestyling-

----------

## kevstar31

.config

 *freestyling wrote:*   

> May I suggest that you take the proto and ap_scan lines out of the wpa_supplicant config.

 

same problem after commenting out those lines

----------

## Telemin

You could also try forcing the old wpa1 protocol for connection with the config:

```

network={

   ssid="xavierstudent"

   psk="XXXXXX"

   proto=WPA

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

}

If it still doesn't like to associate then you could try calling wpa_supplicant with the option -dddt to get more detailed debugging output for what is going on.
```

----------

## kevstar31

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> far as the drivers the CD uses, a lspci -k should show it 
> 
> 

 

it is a usb device

```
# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bda:8189 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187B Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps Network Adapter

```

lsmod on livecd

```
Module                  Size  Used by                                                                          

ipv6                  208560  16                                                                               

snd_seq_dummy           1584  0                                                                                

snd_seq_oss            20868  0                                                                                

snd_seq_midi_event      4084  1 snd_seq_oss                                                                    

snd_seq                34388  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event                                   

snd_seq_device          4432  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq                                              

snd_pcm_oss            28144  0                                                                                

snd_mixer_oss          10536  1 snd_pcm_oss                                                                    

i915                  158688  1                                                                                

drm                   106668  2 i915                                                                           

i2c_algo_bit            3992  1 i915                                                                           

rtl8187                42452  0                                                                                

mac80211              108988  1 rtl8187                                                                        

snd_hda_codec_realtek   156132  1                                                                              

uvcvideo               45632  0                                                                                

led_class               2644  1 rtl8187                                                                        

eeprom_93cx6            1304  1 rtl8187                                                                        

snd_hda_intel          17996  3                                                                                

snd_hda_codec          46920  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel                                            

videodev               28064  1 uvcvideo                                                                       

v4l1_compat             9940  2 uvcvideo,videodev                                                              

snd_hwdep               5040  1 snd_hda_codec                                                                  

cfg80211               64160  2 rtl8187,mac80211                                                               

snd_pcm                48512  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec                                        

snd_timer              13624  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm                                                                

video                  14644  1 i915                                                                           

iTCO_wdt                7152  0

intel_agp              18952  1

i2c_i801                7020  0

snd                    36900  17 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

iTCO_vendor_support     1912  1 iTCO_wdt

output                  1688  1 video

i2c_core               13860  5 i915,drm,i2c_algo_bit,videodev,i2c_i801

snd_page_alloc          6344  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

pcspkr                  1644  0

r8169                  22908  0

joydev                  7672  0

serio_raw               3716  0

ac                      2972  0

battery                 7920  0

tg3                    93964  0

e1000                 102088  0

dm_bbr                  9216  0

scsi_wait_scan          1048  0

sl811_hcd               9072  0

ohci_hcd               19244  0

uhci_hcd               18784  0

ehci_hcd               29596  0

sx8                    12944  0

imm                     8840  0

parport                30752  1 imm

pata_pcmcia            10688  0

pcmcia                 32152  1 pata_pcmcia

```

```
*   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...  

1264363647.308165: Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'                                                        

1264363647.308254: Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'                                                                            

1264363647.308274: Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'             

1264363647.308347: ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'                                         

1264363647.308366: Line: 3 - start of a new network block                                           

1264363647.308394: ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=13):                                                    

     78 61 76 69 65 72 73 74 75 64 65 6e 74            xavierstudent                                

1264363647.308439: PSK (ASCII passphrase) - hexdump_ascii(len=13): [REMOVED]                        

1264363647.308459: proto: 0x1                                                                       

1264363647.308476: key_mgmt: 0x2                                                                    

1264363647.349699: PSK (from passphrase) - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]                               

1264363647.349843: Priority group 0                                                                 

1264363647.349861:    id=0 ssid='xavierstudent'                                                     

1264363647.349875: Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'                                               

1264363647.350092: SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf                         

1264363647.350113:   capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf flags 0x0                                   

1264363647.352572: WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5                                         

1264363647.354897: Own MAC address: 00:17:c4:91:bc:82                                               

1264363647.354937: wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa                                                          

1264363647.354973: wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0            

1264363647.355022: wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0            

1264363647.355153: wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0            

1264363647.355198: wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0            

1264363647.355238: wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures                                              

1264363647.355255: wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted                                             

1264363647.355271: RSN: flushing PMKID list in the driver                                           

1264363647.355338: Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec                                          

1264363647.357961: EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED                                      

1264363647.357993: EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE                                      

1264363647.358009: EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE                                         

1264363647.358025: EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED                                                 

1264363647.360147: Added interface wlan0                                                            

1264363647.360196: Daemonize..                                                                [ ok ]
```

----------

## kevstar31

I updated to the git kernel and now it just says Authentication with 00:00:00:00:00:00 timed out without CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys.

----------

## Clad in Sky

The driver is called rtl8187 and can be found in the kernel config (Device Drivers - Network Devices - Wireless or similar).

Works well here.

And cach0rr0 is right, WICD makes connecting so much easier.

----------

## yermandau

 *Clad in Sky wrote:*   

> The driver is called rtl8187 and can be found in the kernel config (Device Drivers - Network Devices - Wireless or similar).
> 
> Works well here.
> 
> And cach0rr0 is right, WICD makes connecting so much easier.

 

i have the some card and the same problems that kevstar31

Clad in Sky, can you post your lsusb -vvv

Please tell us how you did it to connect, I tried several different ways to different forms, 4 mounths trying ... 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## diablo465

I still have the same problem, anyone who have sort this out please shed some light. thanks very much..

----------

## khayyam

 *diablo465 wrote:*   

> I still have the same problem, anyone who have sort this out please shed some light. thanks very much..

 

diablo465 ... given the age of this thread, and the nature of the problem, it may not be the "same". Having no corrolative data also doesn't help ... you should probably start a new thread with the following:

The AP data ...

```
# awk '{RS="Cell"}/NAME_OF_AP/' <(iwlist <interface_name> scan)
```

The wpa_supplicant.conf (sans 'psk'), the relevant sections of /etc/conf.d/net, the card/driver in use (and the section of dmesg when the card/driver is registered/loaded), kernel, driver, firmware, and wpa_supplicant versions, wpa_supplicant.log aquired via the '-d -f' switches, eg:

/etc/conf.d/net

```
wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dnl80211 -d -f /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log"
```

You might also pastebin your kernel .config or post the relevant sections relating the the driver ...

best ... khay

----------

